# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > امنیت در SQL Server >  ایجاد حساب کاربری در Sql Server

## JaVa

با سلام و خسته نباشیدو...

ببخشید اگه سئوالم رو توی تایپیک اشتباهی زدم ولی دقیقا نمی دونستم این سئوال رو کجا مطرح کنم.

در sql Server چطور میشه حساب کاربری برای افرادی که از خود sql server استفاده می کنند تعریف کرد ؟

مثلا افرادی که از یک بانک در اس کیو ال استفاده می کنند اجازه حذف نداشته باشن و....

با تشکر.*

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.
در قسمت Security-Logins کاربران مورد نظر رو تعریف میکنید بعد به صورت ویژوالی روی هرچدول یا دیتابیس میتونید برید و در قسمت Security به کاربران ساخته شده دسترسی بدید یا از دستورات Deny,Grant,revoke استفاده کنید.

----------


## Fahime_FM

> در قسمت Security-Logins کاربران مورد نظر رو تعریف میکنید بعد به صورت ویژوالی روی هرچدول یا دیتابیس میتونید برید و در قسمت Security به کاربران ساخته شده دسترسی بدید یا از دستورات Deny,Grant,revoke استفاده کنید


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید بایذ چه کار کرد؟

----------


## JaVa

> سلام.
> در قسمت Security-Logins کاربران مورد نظر رو تعریف میکنید بعد به صورت ویژوالی روی هرچدول یا دیتابیس میتونید برید و در قسمت Security به کاربران ساخته شده دسترسی بدید یا از دستورات Deny,Grant,revoke استفاده کنید.


در صورت امکان با تصویر  :خجالت: 

با تشکر.*

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

*نحوه ایجاد یک Login در SQL Server*
*نحوه تعریف Grant و Deny*

----------


## siamat

میشه بگید چطور میشه کاربر رو به یکسری صفحات فرستاد و مدیر سیستم رو به یکسری صفحه دیگه البته باید بگم همه از یک جدول user استفاده می کنن
خودم فکر می کنم اگه یک فلگ براشون تعریف کنم بعد بگم فلگ هرکی یک بود ای پوشه رو ببینه فلگ هرکی صفر بود این پوشه رو ولی همین تئوری رو به عمل نمی تونم تبدیل کنم کسی هست کمک کنه

----------

